# LoveFilm / Netflix



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

In Dubai at mo settling wife in. TV channels aren't very good. What film channels can we stream / join either free / paid for as when I go back at end of month she would like to be able to watch films on laptop?. Anyone know where I could buy good quality cheap film DVDs please?

Any assistance I would be grateful for. 

Kind rgds
Mark


----------



## cjm650 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Mark

i am moving to Dubai in August will definitely be interested in what responses you get here as when I visited earlier I really struggled to find some decent TV!

Good luck!

Chris


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

cjm650 said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> i am moving to Dubai in August will definitely be interested in what responses you get here as when I visited earlier I really struggled to find some decent TV!
> 
> ...


I you use a VPN you can watch the channels online from back home (wherever home may be!)


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You can access some torrent sites in the UK without the need for the veeeepeeeennnnn (not supposed to use them here, so best not to mention them) that JusAdy mentions. Just Google UK tv torrents and steer clear of the dodgy sites

If you're not sure about torrents etc just PM me and I'll try and help...


----------



## Radioactive (Jun 15, 2012)

Torrents are really the way to go...hook a laptop up to your television with some A/V cables, and it's like being home. 

But if there is a good way to get the US networks and cable channels, I'd be all ears. I find myself even missing the commercials.


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Would you guys recommend not getting a tv package but instead just hooking up laptop to tv??


----------



## neontiger (Jun 14, 2012)

I was hoping I'd be able to use websites such as [not sure if I'm allowed to post the links so just google 'Project Free TV' or 'LetMeWatchThis'], which stream all TV shows and films online, usually as soon as they've aired in the US.

Does anyone have experience of using these sites in the UAE - are they blocked?


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

That website is not blocked, and I hope it won't be after you mentioned it!


----------

